# Do girls like guys with facial hair?



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

Or do you prefer guys who are clean shaven? Are there any specific styles of facial hair that turn you on?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Both...that depends upon what facial structure that guy has


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer guys who are clean-shaven or have a little stubble.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

oh beards give me one


----------



## amc420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Both. My current boyfriend (together 5yrs) has a really handsome face. He just wears sideburns and a soul patch. He said he would wear a full beard, if could grow one, but I think i'm glad he can't  . Goatees are attractive to me as well.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope so lol, I tend to get compliments on my facial hair.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I love beards. But I love stubble or smooth too.
The best beards are ones that are all fuzzy and soft. :mushy


----------



## acorns and insects (Nov 25, 2011)

I like both bearded and clean shaven! 

My absolute favourite is just a lot of stubble, or a little tiny scruffy beard. And sideburns are awesome, too! Not as much of a fan of ginormous beards, or of soul patches... and I definitely don't like just mustaches, sorry!! But obviously none of those things are anywhere near a deal-breaker, just stating my preferences.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love beards on guys. I find them so masculine. I don't like other types of facial hair, like goatees or soul patches or mustaches or anything. I just like beards, they instantly make a man more attractive in my eyes.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

what if i only have one facial hair and it's really, really long? :afr


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

fingertips said:


> what if i only have one facial hair and it's really, really long? :afr


That's hawt.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't grow facial hair.

I've had the same stubble on my chin since 9th grade.

I always wanted a full beard. :sigh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I get beard burn really bad 

Oh sensitive pale skin how you curse me.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I know everyone hates this answer...but it really depends on the guys. Some can pull off facial hair, others can't.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

What if you look like teenwolf?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Beards and mustaches look unhygienic. Don't you get food in it when you're eating?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Beards and mustaches look unhygienic. Don't you get food in it when you're eating?


Only if you eat like a slob or your beard/stache is long. My beard doesn't get any food in it.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Generally, I've always liked the clean shaven look, though I've liked the stubble/mustache/sideburns look on some people.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

*scratches beard wondering whether to shave or not*


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

NoName99 said:


> *scratches beard wondering whether to shave or not*


If that's you in your avatar then you should definitely keep the fuzz.


----------



## mission2find (Jan 11, 2012)

It depends on the type of girl you want to attract.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Mhmmm, I like both.

Most of the time I prefer clean-shaven, though some guys just suit facial hair better. Scruffy looks are very appealing too.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Clean shaven. My boyfriend used to look interesting when he didn't shave, but I think he looks younger if he didn't have a beard and stuff. *shrugs* I guess some people can pull it off, but facial hair doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I rock the 5-days-without-shaving look, and it's done wonders for me. Without it, my face is kind of plain. Part of the trick of keeping it looking nice is trimming it every day with a beard trimmer. This will keep it soft to the touch. To keep mine this way, I use a "1" trimmer extension, flipped upside-down. 

Wearing a beard says something about you. If you're normally very clean-cut, it gives your appearance a bit of an "edge" that says you might not be totally mainstream. 

It also makes your face appear wider, which is helpful when you're skinny. You can also use it to "fix" an asymmetrical face.

If you do it right, the responses from members of the opposite sex are going to surprise you and make no sense lol. I'm still a little taken aback when some nurse I barely know wants to touch my face just for the sake of it.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

*hypnotizes women into liking beards and, more importantly, moustaches*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I trade with him, any day of the week


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fruitcake said:


> If that's you in your avatar then you should definitely keep the fuzz.


Mock me not, for I shall mercilessly bite the fruit off thy cake! :mum


----------



## SweatingBullets (Feb 6, 2012)

I've never even considered this. I grew a goatee at 18. Noticed I could suddenly buy beer when I had been getting carded for cigarettes. Got used to having it. Literally never shaved it off again till I was 30. At that point my friends pointed and laughed and said I had a baby face and looked cute. lol Grew it back IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> I trade with him, any day of the week


He will put his fist through your face if you talk about his beard, or his wife.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Some do, some don't. It depends on the girl.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Some do, some don't. It depends on the girl.


Depends on the guy more like. Facial features have a strong link with what facial hair works.

I honestly don't know where I stand with facial hair. Its grown a bit on my face now and thought it suited me but its hard to tell if it does or not until someone makes a comment. Ponders


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

It depends on the face structure of the dude. I don't have a preference for either. Huge beards are gross to me, though.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

I love stubble... rawr.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd prefer a man to be clean-shaven, but some guys simply look better with some hair.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Freiheit said:


> It depends on the face structure of the dude. I don't have a preference for either. Huge beards are gross to me, though.


Yeah, and mustaches are bleh.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Definitely depends on the guy!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

sanspants08 said:


> I rock the 5-days-without-shaving look, and it's done wonders for me. Without it, my face is kind of plain. Part of the trick of keeping it looking nice is trimming it every day with a beard trimmer. This will keep it soft to the touch. To keep mine this way, *I use a "1" trimmer extension, flipped upside-down.
> *
> Wearing a beard says something about you. If you're normally very clean-cut, it gives your appearance a bit of an "edge" that says you might not be totally mainstream.
> 
> ...


This is what I do, good points too btw.

Nurses stroking your face? haha nice :high5


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Facial hair attracts a more interesting type of woman - trust me on this one...


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Reclus said:


> Facial hair attracts a more interesting type of woman - trust me on this one...


Oh don't stop there. Go on... opcorn


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I find beards and goatees to be very attractive.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It makes me look older and less like a boy, which can only be a good thing!


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

YES!


Hmm....I like different styles. I am a fan of everything from stubble to a well kept mountain man beard.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

rdrr said:


> He will put his fist through your face if you talk about his beard, or his wife.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe if the guy keeps it very short and well trimmed it might be okay but I remember kissing this one guy with a mustache and I could feel the hairs.......shivers.....:afr


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

short stubble when he's ... is not so great. :um


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

hm that's a good question, everyone has a different opinion on it... personally I think it completely depends on face structer (of course).. i find i like chin hair or goatee best. i don't think sideburns look good on anyone same with neck.. full, thick beards i find intimidate me though, I have no idea why, it seems silly.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

depends on the guy



Reclus said:


> Facial hair attracts a more interesting type of woman - trust me on this one...


do tell...


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes! 

I like it all- clean shaven, stubble and a short neatly trimmed beard. It really depends on the guy, I do love a man that can have all three looks and look smouldering.

I don't like moustaches, goatees or side burns though.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I definetly find facial hair very attractive it looks so manly


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

YES. Any body hair on men, really. Although short/stubble is very scratchy.


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes. I prefer the scruffy look.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Usually I like just a little scruffle lol the kind of look that's not full on beard, but not clean shaven. However, I'm totally crushing on a guy with a full on beard haha.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice to see there's girls that still find facial hair somewhat attractive.

The baby face look has been in style for the last 100 years and there's this stigma around facial hair. If you're going to have any, it has to be short. A small goatee or a small, well trimmed beard or else you're looked at like you've been living in the mountains.


----------



## pumpkinspice (Aug 8, 2010)

Double Indemnity said:


> I find beards and goatees to be very attractive.


Same here. I also like the scruffy unshaven look. Very sexy.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

NoName99 said:


> Oh don't stop there. Go on... opcorn


Well, they tend to be quirkier and wilder.

I currently have facial hair, and get more attention from women than when I had no facial hair.

And if you really want attention, do the long moustache thing (the one that extends down to your chin - sort of like a goatee but with the middle missing). I did that on an experimental basis one day and dressed accordingly and had people honking their car horns at me.


----------

